# Bạn vẫn chưa phải 'quý cô sành điệu' nếu chưa có trong túi xách 4 loại nước hoa này



## MoonLight (13/6/18)

Chọn nước hoa đặc biệt trong mùa hè đòi hỏi phải có sự tinh tế và một chút 'gu'. Vì nếu chọn sai, mùi hương ấy sẽ tạo những ấn tượng 'sai' về bạn với người đối diện.

Mùi hương là thứ dễ kích thích não trạng và tác động đến cảm xúc của con người nhất. Chẳng thế mà việc sử dụng khéo léo mùi hương cơ thể được phụ nữ coi như một trong những vũ khí hữu hiệu nhất để gây ấn tượng ban đầu cho người đối diện đặc biệt là đàn ông.




_Mùi hương là thứ dễ kích thích não trạng và tác động đến cảm xúc của con người nhất_
​*1. Gucci Flora - vườn hoa trái ngọt dịu*
Nếu để nhắc tới một loại hương đặc biệt tươi mát và tinh tế cho mùa xuân và hè phải kể tới Gucci Flora – cái tên gợi cả một vườn hoa lá ngát hương mà bất cứ tín đồ nước hoa nào cũng cần phải có trong túi xách.




_Flora mang một mùi hương nhẹ nhàng, thích hợp khi đi làm hoặc đơn giản là bạn muốn có một mùi hương ôm lấy cơ thể trong suốt một ngày dài_​
Chuỗi hương thơm Flora mở đầu với sự kết hợp độc đáo của hương cam chanh mát rượi hòa lẫn hương hoa mẫu đơn thoang thoảng, hương đào ngọt ngào nữ tính phảng phất trong gió. Tiếp đến là tầng hương giữa thơm ngát từ hoa hồng và hoa mộc tê. Gỗ đàn hương và hoắc hương ở lớp hương cuối góp phần tạo nên bản hợp ca ngân vang gợi cảm, tuy nhiên hương thơm khá nhẹ không làm phật lòng những ai không thích hai nốt hương này.

Flora mang một mùi hương nhẹ nhàng, thích hợp khi đi làm hoặc đơn giản là bạn muốn có một mùi hương ôm lấy cơ thể trong suốt một ngày dài.

*2. No5 Chanel*
Nhắc đến mùi hước hoa kinh điển thì hẳn Chanel no.5 phải được nhắc đến đầu tiên. Đây cũng là loại nước hóa đầu tiên được tái tạo từ hương hoa tự nhiên. Bởi theo Coco Chanel thì cơ thể của nữ giới cần phải mang mùi hương hoa tự nhiên chuẩn và tinh tế mới tạo cảm giác tuyệt vời cho giác quan. Hương tự nhiên cũng phù hợp nhất cho mùa hè bởi mùi thơm tinh tế, dễ chịu và tươi mát.




_Đây cũng chính là mùi hương cổ điển nhất trong những mùi hương cổ điển và cuốn hút cả hai giới. _
​Đây cũng chính là mùi hương cổ điển nhất trong những mùi hương cổ điển và cuốn hút cả hai giới. Bởi vậy, dù ra đời từ năm 1921, Chnel No5 vẫn luôn là chai nước hoa đánh số được yêu thích nhất mọi thời đại. Cấu thành từ sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của hương hoa hồng tháng năm và hương nhài trên nền hương gỗ, No5 đặc trưng cho hương hoa kinh điển không một mùi hương nào có thể thay thế. Có một thú nhận đáng yêu từ các chàng trai về lý do lựa chọn mùi hương này cho bạn gái hay vợ mình, đó là nó gợi lại ký ức tuổi thơ về mùi hương của mẹ. Quả thực phụ nữ thế hệ nào cũng đều yêu thích Chanel No5.

*3. Miss Dior*
Ra mắt năm 1947, Miss Dior là dòng nước hoa đầu tiên của Christian Dior. Nữ tính, thanh lịch và nhẹ nhàng, đó là những gì người ta nói về mùi hương này và dường như đó cũng là những gì mà một người đàn ông muốn thấy ở cô gái của mình. Có lẽ chính vì lẽ đó, đây là mùi hương luôn được các cô gái chọn lựa trong buổi hẹn hò đầu tiên bởi ấn tượng ban đầu bao giờ cũng khó phai. Và bởi ai chẳng muốn mình đẹp và ngát hương thơm như một bó hoa rực rỡ.



​
*4. Christian Dior – J’adore*
Nhãn hiệu lừng danh Christian Dior đã từng cho ra dòng nước hoa kinh điểm thế giới, có sức quyến rũ thần kì là J’adore. Mùi hương của J’adore còn là sự tôn vinh của vẻ đẹp kiêu kì quyến rũ từ mùi hương thoảng nhẹ của hoa lan, lại một chút êm ái của mận xữ Damas và vị ngọt đậm từ gỗ Amarante.



​
J’dore trong từ điển tiếng Pháp có nghĩa “Tôi yêu” hay “Tôi thích”. Và sự thật, Dior J’adore đã trở thành mùi nước hoa được yêu thích bởi hàng triệu phụ nữ trên thế giới.

Thiết kế của J’adore nổi bật khác biệt với những chai nước hoa hàng hiệu khác với chiếc cổ vươn cao đầy dáng vẻ thời trang và quyến rũ.

Để miêu tả mùi hương của J’adore, đó là một sắc hương ngọt ngào và quyến rũ, kèm theo đó là một chút gợi cảm và cá tính đầy kích thích. Và đặc biệt, J’adore đặc biệt phù hợp dù mùa hè oi ả hay mùa đông lạnh giá, với mùi hương này, bạn luôn chìm đắm trong không gian của sự quyến rũ với muôn vàng hương sắc.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

